# Molchbabys, Kapillarsperre und die Amsel



## Michael der 2. (20. Juli 2014)

Hi

Ich habe gestern zu meiner Verwunderung schon die ersten ausgewanderten Molchbabys entdeckt. Einer war schon aus dem Teich und hat sich unter dem Bärenfellschwingel versteckt, der flächig und niedrig wächst, aber scheinbar keine Wurzeln unter dem Polster bildet. Da war ich natürlich neugierig und habe mal im Teich geschaut, speziell an der Kapillarsperre. Die ist bei mir noch etwas zu lang und liegt wie ein S am Rand. Ich hatte die Befürchtung, dass sich der Teich noch setzt und später etwas fehlt.

Jetzt Sitzen da doch tatsächlich Molchbabys und verstecken sich. Das wäre ja nicht das Problem. ABER wenn da nicht die schlaue Amsel wäre. Die hat ein Ritual entwickelt, das den Molchbabys zum Problem werden könnte. Regelmäßig und öfter am Tag kommt sie und scharrt den Sand von der KS weg. Da sitzen eben sehr häufig __ Würmer. Wenn die __ Molche es nicht schaffen, direkt über die KS zu klettern, dann werden sie doch sehr wahrscheinlich gefressen. Ich weiß ja, dass nur ein Bruchteil überlebt. Aber in der Falle müssen sie nicht sitzen

Jetzt muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen. Zuerst wird die S förmige KS aus Flies und Folie stark gekürzt, sodass sie mit den umliegenden Steinen bündig ist. Das sind fast 7cm. Sie fällt teilweise schon nach innen um, weil sie einfach nicht fest ist. Dann wird der Sand wieder aufgefüllt, dass es nicht mehr so steil hinauf geht. Allerdings kommt da immer wieder die Amsel und scharrt den weg. Was besseres fällt mir da aktuell nicht ein. Jemand ne Idee ?

Fotos folgen gleich. Hoffentlich find ich noch die kleinen Molche

Grüße Michael


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo, kannst Du vielleicht größere Kieselsteine hinlegen, die die Amsel nicht bewegen kann? So das kleine Höhlen entstehen in die sie nicht mit dem Kopf reinkommt? Oder Totholz? Oder eine Art Trockenmauer aus Polygonalplatten?

Ich weiß, es ist nicht sehr schick, aber ich verteidige jedes Jahr meinen alten Weihnachtsbaum, damit er nicht in den Schredder wandert, weil ich damit meine Aussaaten und Neupflanzungen im Gemüsegarten vor den Amseln schütze..ebenso im Frühjahr meine Hostas...Wenn die dort __ Würmer suchen, bleibt kein Auge trocken.
Die feinen Fiederäste in 2-3 Lagen halten sie sehr effektiv von dem zu Schützenden fern 

Meine kleinen __ Molche sind noch sehr unterschiedlich in der größe und sie haben auchnoch die Kiemenbüschel...Denkemal die wandern noch nicht aus.
Hm, aber Bergmolche überwintern ja erstmal im Teich oder? Ok, die Zweijährigen sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen.

Wird Zeit das es regnet. Der Teich ist schonwieder so leer :-(
Ich glaube, heut füll ich dochmal ein bisschen auf...
VG Monika


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juli 2014)

Hi

An Steine oder Holzäste habe ich auch schon gedacht. Aber das ist eben wirklich nicht sehr schick... Poliygonalplatten sind da schon etwas hübscher aber wider viel zu groß...

Hier mal ein die Fotos, der kliene Molch unter dem Bärenfellschwingel war noch da. Er ist von Nasen- bis Schwanzspitze etwa 3cm groß.




Ich denke es ist einer der Ersten, die sich entwickelt haben. Die, die noch im Wasser sind, sind auch schon recht groß, aber auch noch unterschiedlich. Das ist ja bei Molchen relativ normal. Kann schon mal vorkommen, dass Bergmolche erst im nächsten Jahr zur Entwicklung kommen, das sollen aber scheinbar Ausnahmen sein, wenn der Sommer nicht so gut ist und die Eiablage sehr spät war. Es soll auch Bergmolche geben, die nie zur Entwicklung kommen. Die behalten für immer ihre Larvenform inc Kiemen und werden erwachsen. Das habe ich aber auch alles nur gelesen. Habe die __ Molche diesen Sommer zum ersten Mal am/im Teich und habe so etwas nicht selbst beobachten können.


       

Grüße Michael


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juli 2014)

Ah, ok...naja...Poligonalplatten gibts auch in klein..so 1x10x8cm Das Format habe ich als Rasenkannte verwurstet und benutze es für alles mögliche...Schneckenbrettchen, zum Folien/Fließ beschweren, Damit die Deckel vom Frühbeetkasten nicht auffliegen...die kann man vielfältig einsetzen...
VG Monika


----------



## StefanBO (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo,


Biotopfan schrieb:


> Meine kleinen __ Molche sind noch sehr unterschiedlich in der größe und sie haben auchnoch die Kiemenbüschel...Denkemal die wandern noch nicht aus.


ich habe von meinen größeren Junglarven wegen der noch deutlich sichtbaren Kiemenbüschel auch gedacht, dass sie noch lange nicht an Land gehen würden, aber diese erkundete zumindest schon minutenlang das Landleben auf einer Wasserhyazinthe:
Medium 28505 anzeigenMedium 28506 anzeigen
Im Wasser sieht man die Kiemen noch sehr deutlich, die Fotos täuschen da vielleicht etwas!



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> An Steine oder Holzäste habe ich auch schon gedacht. Aber das ist eben wirklich nicht sehr schick... Poliygonalplatten sind da schon etwas hübscher aber wider viel zu groß...


Holz/Natursteine sind nicht schick? Ansichtssache. Ich verteile so viel wie möglich davon im Garten, gerade Wurzelstöcke/Astquirle sehen doch sehr dekorativ aus!?


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Juli 2014)

StefanBO schrieb:


> gerade Wurzelstöcke/Astquirle sehen doch sehr dekorativ aus!?


 
Hi

Klar, sehen die dekorativ aus. Hab auch viele Wurzelstöcke und Steine am Teich. Fotos sind im Album.
Es geht ja speziell um den Bereich vor der KS, wo die Amsel alles weg räumt, um an die __ Würmer oder Molchbabys zu kommen.
Da hätte ich dann einen Ring rund herum aus Ästen. so etwas gefällt mir nicht.
Die Rasenkantensteine, die ich herum gelegt habe, gefallen mir auch nicht wirklich. Aber ich hatte keine andere Idee, wie ich fest die KS hoch stellen kann. Jetzt funktioniert das aber auch nicht wirklich.
Die Rasenkantensteine haben eben den Vorteil, dass kein Unkraut durch wächst. Solche kleinen Natursteinbrocken würden mit da schon besser gefallen. Die könnte ich innen ein Stück und außen etwas anhäufen und dadurch die KS hoch stellen. Wäre natürlich ne Idee das ganze neu zu gestalten...
Aber scharfkantige Steine auf der Folie in der Teichinnenseite machen mich nicht wirklich glücklich

Grüße Michael

PS: Was ist das für ein Molch den du da Fotografiert hast ?
Der sieht schon so stark nach __ Bergmolch aus. Meiner aber überhaupt nicht. Foto kannst du dir ja mal anschauen. Eigentlich war das Forum ganz sicher, dass ich Bergmolche im Teich habe. Meine sind aber ganz einheitlich braun und dann sind das ja keine Bergmolche in meinem Teich


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Juli 2014)

Das sind zumindest die vermuteten Eltern









Sollten Bergmolchmütter sein. Oder habe ich dann doch noch andere __ Molche im Teich ???
Ich bin verwirrt....
Eigentlich sind alle Molchbabys die noch im Wasser sind zumindest ähnlich gemustert, wie der Rücken der abgebildeten Elterntiere. Die Jungtiere, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe sind alle so braun gefärbt ohne Muster.
Oder sind die so klein auch schon auf Wanderschaft ?

Jetzt wird es komisch mit meinen krabbelnden Freunden


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juli 2014)

Hei Michael, die Weibchen der Bergmolche sind braun, die Männchen haben ein grauschwarzes Netzmuster auf dem Rücken und zur Balzzeit einen orangenen Bauch.
Schaumal wegen Poligonalsteinen...das is mein kleiner Teich vor einigen Jahren...Datum is das von der Bearbeitung...
  
Ok ich mag diese Steine (Porphyr) sehr gern und bei uns werden die ja auch in der Nähe abgebaut, sind also Regional. Im Baumarkt im Angebot kosten die für den qm unter 10€ und man kann sich die Steine je nach Verwendungszweck aussuchen. Damit hab ich mir auch im letzten Jahre eine kleine Natursteinmauer für mein Kräuterbeet gebaut. 
  
Einfach gewartet, bis das Angebot fast fertig war...Die Leute lassen die dicken Brocken immer liegen...kann keiner brauchen;-)
Auch meine Kaskade is aus den Steinen..immer alles lose verlegt, ohne Beton...hält
  
Ich mag keine endgültigen Sachen :-( Weiß ich was mir paar Jahre später einfällt???
Auf jedenfall sind die wirklich total flexibel einsetzbar und ich find sie natürlicher und schöner als Betonringe oder Pflastersteine...
Von wegen Scharfkantig, die liegen direkt auf der Folie...und die Folie hält und hält und hält...der hätte ich höchstens 4 Jahre gegeben...
VG Monika


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Juli 2014)

Hi Monika

Sieht wirklich hübsch aus. Allerdings würde ich sie nicht aus dem Baumarkt holen. Wir haben nen Steinbruch um die Ecke. Da gibt es solche Wasserbausteine. Damit habe ich schon etwas den Teil neben dem Teich gestaltet, wo der Aushub angehäuft wurde. Kleine Trockenmauer. Dort befindet sich auch mittlerweile ein kleiner 250l Fertigteich. Ist noch nicht fertig, deswegen auch noch nicht in meinem Album.
Leider sind diese Steine nicht so genormt, wie die die du da hast. Aber wenn man ne Nummer kleiner holt kann man etwas pusseln, damit ne stabile Struktur entsteht. Die sind dann schon teilweise spitz und scharfkantig.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juli 2014)

Hei, ich hol auch nur die Poligonalplatten aus dem Baumarkt, die kann man im Steinbruch nicht kaufen...
Die andern Porphyrsteine die wir hier in der Gegend gerne verbauen, sind von hier:
http://www.sailauf.de/index.php?id=1396,16
http://www.hsw-sailauf.de/
Für uns Nutzer ist der Steinbruch leider nurnoch wenige Jahre genehmigt, für die direkten Anwohner ist das ein Segen...zwiespalt
VG Monika


----------



## StefanBO (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo,


Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Hab auch viele Wurzelstöcke und Steine am Teich. Fotos sind im Album.
> Es geht ja speziell um den Bereich vor der KS, wo die Amsel alles weg räumt, um an die __ Würmer oder Molchbabys zu kommen.
> Da hätte ich dann einen Ring rund herum aus Ästen. so etwas gefällt mir nicht.


Ich meinte auch nicht rumherum als Ring, sondern an einzelnen Stellen als Versteckmöglichkeit. Und zusätzlich auch weiter außen, so dass nicht optisch der Eindruck eines zusammenhängenden Rings entsteht.


> PS: Was ist das für ein Molch den du da Fotografiert hast ?
> Der sieht schon so stark nach __ Bergmolch aus. Meiner aber überhaupt nicht. Foto kannst du dir ja mal anschauen. Eigentlich war das Forum ganz sicher, dass ich Bergmolche im Teich habe. Meine sind aber ganz einheitlich braun und dann sind das ja keine Bergmolche in meinem Teich


Ich habe bisher nur Bergmolche im Garten, obwohl es hier auch noch Teichmolche geben müsste. Was bei deinen Fotos zu erkennen ist, sieht schon stark nach Bergmolchen aus. Insbesondere der ungefleckte und so intensiv rot bis orange gefärbte Bauch ist ein sehr sicheres Merkmal bei erwachsenen Tieren. Die Färbung hingegen ist innerhalb der Art oder auch regional durchaus etwas variabel.

Typisch für Bergmolchlarven im Vergleich zu Teich- und __ Fadenmolch ist die durchgängig deutlich marmorierte Schwanzflosse, *nicht die Grundfärbung*. Ich hatte schon mal auf die Bestimmungshilfen für Amphibienlarven bei kaulquappe.de hingewiesen: Dort einfach links auf "Bestimmung von Kaulquappen" klicken, das gilt auch für Schwanzlurchlarven.

In meinem ersten "Heimatteichalbum" ("Bochum-Hiltrop") habe ich schon eine ganz junge Bergmolchlarve:
Medium 28386 anzeigen
Hier noch ein Foto, auf dem man die Schwanzmarmorierung gut erkennen kann:
 
Aber leider habe ich keine eigenen Vergleichsfotos anderer Arten.


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Juli 2014)

Hey,

das sind ja sehr schöne und detaillierte Fotos.

Mehrere Steine und Wurzeln zum Verstecken sind genug da, hoffentlich auch zur Überwinterung geeignet. Evtl mach ich dir heute mal ein Foto. Bin noch nicht ganz fertig.

Die Erwachsenen waren eigentlich nur unter Wasser so gräulich und hell. An Land sind sie doch ein Stückchen dunkler. KA warum.
Was mich nur etwas iritiert sind die Babys die ich jetzt entdeckt habe. Ich habe noch weitere __ Molche im Frühling bemerkt, leider aber kein Foto davon machen können. Sie waren etwa 3cm kleiner und ungemustert. Dachten eigentlich, dass es die Männchen waren. Aber wenn ich jetzt die Jungmolche am Ufer sehe, könnte es auch eine andere Art gewesen sein. Denn diese waren einfarbig braun und nicht wie deiner so gemustert. Oder sie haben schon auf Landtracht umgestellt.

Fragen über fragen. Ja den Link kenne ich schon. Finde aber eine eindeutige Bestimmung immer noch schwer wenn an die Molche nicht gerade in der Hand hält und fangen will ich jetzt auch keinen.

Grüße Michael


----------

